
Reviews of neural network research papers for art generation - celerystock
https://github.com/tensorflow/magenta/tree/master/magenta/reviews
======
dzhiurgis
I keep wondering, has anyone tried feeding all these papers about neural
networks into the neural network and what would the outcome be?

Sort of like someone did with wikipedia, css, etc?

~~~
daveguy
> what would the outcome be?

Machine-learning sounding gibberish. Here is an example of sci-fi screenplay
sounding gibberish (amusingly, directed, produced and acted by real people):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11875829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11875829)

------
pamelabuck
Anyone knows if there's actually a repo somewhere that captures what the title
says?

------
tongcx
Could we include the deepmind atari paper there? Should be interesting to lots
of people.

------
nl
Can re-title this? Perhaps Something like "Art Related Deep Learning Papers"?

This list is specific to those working in the context of deep-learning
generated picture based artwork. It isn't a general list.

------
bernardopires
The title is a little misleading as the context here is art. This is not a
general list of deep learning papers to read, but art-related deep learning
papers to read. Google's project Magenta objective is to answer the question
"can we use machine learning to create compelling art and music?"

